# The 2012 Backwoods Barbie Calendar is now available!



## Backwoodsbarbie (Nov 26, 2011)

The 2012 Backwoods Barbie Calendar is now available! Beautiful women across the U.S. who love to hunt and fish! Quaintites are limited so order yours now!

Go to www.backwoodsbarbieclothing.com


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Backwoodsbarbie.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome also, enjoy.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome backwoodsbarbie.


----------

